# flagstone with sharp edges



## JuiceyJay32 (Mar 22, 2011)

I bought some really pretty flag stone from home depot today while i was out with the fiance.
we both really like it, but she did have a good point...it has some sharp edges and i'd like to keep from hurting the fish.

Does anyone have ideas about how to dull down some of the edges on the stone?


----------



## AZcichlidfreak (Nov 16, 2010)

You can use a hammer to knock down some of the sharp edges; also you can rub the edges on concrete and it will act like a "sandpaper" to smooth them out some.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

The concrete will do it but if you have any power tools, they are quicker. A Skil type saw can be fitted with an abrasive disk pretty cheap and it will do a nice job of rounding the edges. Grinders with masonry blades are also great.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

PfunMo said:


> The concrete will do it but if you have any power tools, they are quicker. A Skil type saw can be fitted with an abrasive disk pretty cheap and it will do a nice job of rounding the edges. Grinders with masonry blades are also great.


+1 on the power tools. Always nice to use a power tool when you can! LOL If its not alot of sharp spots I just smack them on the concrete and is breaks off the sharp spot.


----------



## JuiceyJay32 (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't know why I didn't think of that! I'm a welder and I have access to grinders. I'll have to try it out


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Wear those goggles and go to it!


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

a fresh disk/blade would be nice too....so you don't add any contaminates to the rock.


----------



## krfhsf (Dec 25, 2008)

Wear a respirator. Please read this.

http://www.gemcutters.org/LDA/RockDustDangers.htm


----------

